# What kind of beliefs do you live by?



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 14, 2012)

I suppose the main one for me is being vegetarian.  Both my parents made that choice when they were in their twenties I think, so me and my 2 brothers were raised vege, although one became a meat eater by choice.  Oh and I occaisionally eat fish.  I should point out that I don't have anything against people who eat meat, I'm quite happy to eat in the same room as them and I don't go around preaching.

I am glad to have been brought up as such, and my parents have always left me some level of choice.  I suppose its mainly for ethical reasons, although red meat is hardly good for you, and I think I'll be staying this way.  I do not feel meat is necersarry in my life.  It's pretty hilarious though when I tell people, they look at me like I'm denying myself food.  

Anyway, any choices, creeds or beliefs you live by?


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 14, 2012)

I let all spiders go I find in my house.  I have some sort of spider-sympathy, and while I'll kill almost anything else. spiders are off-limits.  I even do it outside, the only exception being black widows (which we have tons of here), those I kill without remorse because they're too gross to let live.  Here's a pic of one I found IN MY HOUSE!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 14, 2012)

Just in case that isn't a creed, I also live by the rule of treating others how you want to be treated.  Oh, and I never lie.  I used to be a compulsive liar in high school (it went along with other problems I had) and now I never lie.  Don't get me wrong, I do fib to spare someone's feelings, but as a rule, I see lying as destructive and rather weighty on my soul.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm a fairly hardcore minimalist. I don't watch cable/television/movies (anymore), I limit my internet as best I can, don't have a hot water heater, etc. All intentional.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 14, 2012)

Commercial advertising is corrosive and fundamentally evil, since its mechanism is invariably to distort facts in order to gain an economic advantage.

It's hard to completely banish ads from my life—and I realize that a lot of the things I like are supported by ads—but the fact remains that I would gladly pay for many things that are currently ad-supported, just in order to avoid seeing ads.


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 14, 2012)

Hm. A good question. I'm not sure I can really claim to _live_ by any creeds, though I might be taking the idea a bit too strictly. I've always admired the simplicity of the Wiccan Rede: "An it harm none, do what ye will."

In times of pain: "This, too, shall pass."

... but the saying that most accurately sums up my general attitude about life is probably a lyric from Fiddler On the Roof: "And if our good fortune never comes, here's to whatever comes. Drink L'chaim, to life!"


----------



## Rikilamaro (Apr 14, 2012)

It can be boiled down to a simple phrase, "Help others."

I believe that we are all connected in some way, and that by helping others we improve the world. I know that there are times when helping someone becomes detrimental to your sanity, but everyone deserves at least 7 chances. I've only recently reached the point of no return, and it's been a struggle for me not to jump in and try to help them out of their stupidity.


----------



## gerald.parson (Apr 14, 2012)

I am the opposite of Anihow, I kill spiders and I hate people.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 15, 2012)

I let spiders live, much to the dismay of my daughter. I just catch them and let them go outside.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 15, 2012)

My eggs are always free-range.

My milk is organic.

My chicken is always the higher welfare or free range - I really don't like intensive farming practices.

Tuna is always dolphin friendly.

I prefer to grow my own veg.

I don't eat red meat.

And I will never, ever wear fur.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 15, 2012)

Telcontar said:


> Hm. A good question. I'm not sure I can really claim to _live_ by any creeds, though I might be taking the idea a bit too strictly. I've always admired the simplicity of the Wiccan Rede: "An it harm none, do what ye will."
> 
> In times of pain: "This, too, shall pass."
> 
> ... but the saying that most accurately sums up my general attitude about life is probably a lyric from Fiddler On the Roof: "And if our good fortune never comes, here's to whatever comes. Drink L'chaim, to life!"



A personal creed is never too simple.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 15, 2012)

For capturing a wide range of thought succinctly, I like Max Ehrmann's _Desiderata:_

Go placidly amidst the noise and haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence. As far as possible without surrender be on good terms with all persons. Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even the dull and the ignorant; they too have their story.

Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit. If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain or bitter; for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.

Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans. Keep interested in your own career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.

Exercise caution in your business affairs; for the world is full of trickery. But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; many persons strive for high ideals; and everywhere life is full of heroism.

Be yourself. Especially, do not feign affection. Neither be cynical about love; for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment it is as perennial as the grass.

Take kindly the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth. Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings. Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.

Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars; you have a right to be here.

And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should. Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be, and whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life keep peace with your soul. With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world. Be cheerful.

Strive to be happy.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 15, 2012)

@ Steerpike that's beautiful.  I wanna share one:

Gypsen Davie

Make love to each other, be free with each other
Be prisoners of love 'til you lie in the mud.
Be friends to each other, forgive one another,
See God in each other, be beggars to God.

Yeah that's how I live.


----------



## Devor (Apr 15, 2012)

One aphorism which I've struggled to live with is to make no rules, and no excuses, you wouldn't reasonably hope from everyone you meet, if just to keep the ego in check.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 15, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I let spiders live, much to the dismay of my daughter. I just catch them and let them go outside.



Yeah I usually let them go about their business, but that big bastard in the photo had to go outside.  I couldn't let that stay in the house  I took a photo with a lighter because it would have just covered any coin I could find.  It was like two inches long... yeah go eat bugs off my sunflowers you are too big to stay inside.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 15, 2012)

I couldn't really put myself into any of the existing religious categories, but I find philosophy interesting.  I'm especially drawn to Chinese Daoism, which really speaks to me.  These are some fine quotes from Lao Tzu, the author of the ancient text The Dao De Ching:

A good traveler has no fixed plans, and is not intent on arriving. 

All difficult things have their origin in that which is easy, and great things in that which is small. 

An ant on the move does more than a dozing ox.

Because of a great love, one is courageous.


----------



## Xanados (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm somewhat of a fantasy/medieval/ancient history reconstructionist. I honour my ancestors. I surround myself in fantasy and other such things that stem from classical literature/music. Most of my other beliefs are highly controversial.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 17, 2012)

This is what I put in my email signature


Life is a long lesson in humility

"Whenever you feel like criticizing any one...just remember that all the people in this world haven't had the advantages that you've had."
- F. Scott Fitzgerald, The Great Gatsby

"Never give up on a dream just because of the time it will take to accomplish it. The time will pass anyway."
— Earl Nightingale

I believe that if, at the end of it all, according to our abilities, we have done something to make others a little happier, and something to make ourselves a little happier, that is about the best we can do. To make others less happy is a crime. To make ourselves unhappy is where all crime starts. We must try to contribute joy to the world. That is true no matter what our problems, our health, our circumstances. We must try.  - Roger Ebert


----------



## Kit (Apr 18, 2012)

Those who don't hear the music think the dancer's mad.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 18, 2012)

anihow said:


> I let all spiders go I find in my house.  I have some sort of spider-sympathy, and while I'll kill almost anything else. spiders are off-limits.  I even do it outside, the only exception being black widows (which we have tons of here), those I kill without remorse because they're too gross to let live.  Here's a pic of one I found IN MY HOUSE!



The fact that I am moving there soon knowing that you have bugs like that botheres me a great deal.... 
I'm gonna buy a big ole can of raid! And perhaps a giant fly swatter as well.  :eek2:


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 18, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> The fact that I am moving there soon knowing that you have bugs like that botheres me a great deal....
> I'm gonna buy a big ole can of raid! And perhaps a giant fly swatter as well.  :eek2:



Bugs? Bugs!?

Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Fnord (Apr 23, 2012)

People should be free to act, believe, and pursue happiness so long as they don't inhibit others from doing the same.

I can't eat anything that looked like it did when it was alive.

Free markets and creative destruction.


----------



## Christopher Wright (Apr 24, 2012)

I am an anti-authoritarian Baptist aging punk rocker who believes the world needs more footnotes.[1]

I never met a windmill I didn't want to tilt, and I never met a windmill that didn't eventually kick my ass.

I agree with G.K. Chesterton when he said "if a thing is worth doing, it's worth doing poorly."

I believe the only really important trick to writing is getting the reader to buy in. Do that and you can get away with anything else.

--------
[1]Yes, footnotes.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Apr 26, 2012)

On principle, I don't kill animals, including insects and arachnids. I consider it to be abuse of power - a mosquito or a spider can't actually harm me in any meaningful way, whereas I can obliderate them with a single motion. I like to think that the strong should not destroy the weak simply because they can, or because the weak are annoying or ugly.

I also think that life should idealy always be preserved, because I see death as inherently negative and I don't believe in fates worse then death. 

On the other hand, I don't believe violence is necessarily bad thing. In fact, sometimes violence is righteous and there are even rare times it should be used on principle. 

I believe one should ultimately only hold oneself responsible for ones own wishes or standards, and never distrubute responsibility for those things unto other people. Neither should one try to take responsibility for others.

Finally, I believe a man should strive to be gallant and chivalrous.


----------



## Vivienne King (Apr 27, 2012)

I suppose I am a quiet Christian - strong belief but don't shout about it. I firmly believe that every day one should try to be happy, to make others happy, be kind to people and creatures and never end a day on a disagreement. I'm also a firm believer in giving everything a try, no matter how scary it might be - get on that rollercoaster, you never know, you just might enjoy it!


----------



## ArielFingolfin (May 2, 2012)

Vivienne King said:


> I suppose I am a quiet Christian - strong belief but don't shout about it.



I'd have to say I agree with that.

Also one of my mottos is 'always do what you're afraid of' (not to be taken a hundred percent literally, obviously). My theory is that fear has a fearful nature; if you face it, it runs. Sure, it might be a train wreck, but at least you won't be afraid anymore!


----------

